# كل اختصارات الكمبيوتر الى ممكن تخطر على بالك



## احلى ديانة (23 يناير 2011)

Shift + E : الضمة

Shift + X : السكون

Shift + Q : الفتحة

Shift + A : الكـسرة

ذ + Shift : الشدة

Shift + Z : المدة

Shift + W : تنوين فتح

Shift + S : تنوين كـسرة

Shift + R : تنوين ضم

Shift + T : لإ

Shift + G : لأ

Shift + Y : إ

Shift + H : أ

Shift + N : آ

Shift + B : لآ

Shift + V : {

Shift + C : }

Shift + F : ]

Shift + D : [

Shift + J : تمديد الحرف

Ctrl + C : نسخ

Ctrl + X : قص

Ctrl + V : لصق

Ctrl + Z : تراجع

Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف

Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة

Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام

Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة

Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين )

Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار )

Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة

Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف

Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة

Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة

Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف

Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف

Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر

Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة

= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة

F4 : تكرار أخر عملية

Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية

Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية

Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين

Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي

F12 : حفظ بأسم

Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف

Ctrl + Home : أول المستند

Ctrl + End : أخر المستند

Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق

Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص

Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف

Ctrl + N : ملف جديد

Ctrl + H : استبدال

Ctrl + I : خط مائل

Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند

Ctrl + P : طباعة

Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة

د + Ctrl : تكبير النص

ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص

Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق

Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات

[ + Alt : قائمة جدول

] + Alt : قائمة أدوات

Alt + U : قائمة عرض

Alt + P : قائمة تحرير

Alt + L : قائمة ملف

“ + Alt : قائمة إطار

Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة

Ctrl + E : توسيط النص

Ctrl + F : بحث

Ctrl + B : خط عريض

Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط

Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط

Ctrl + D : خط

Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital

Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital

Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص

Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني

Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ®

Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™

Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة ©

Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة

Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات

Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام

Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل

Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين

Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر

Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن

Ctrl + E : توسيط النص

Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة

Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف

= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص

F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي

F9 : تدقيق حقول

F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ

F1 : تعليمات

F5 : الانتقال إلى

F7 : تدقيق إملائي

F8 : تعليم منطقة

ctrl+a

يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص او الكائن

ctrl+c

يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ

ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته

ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة

ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر

ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة

ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة

ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة

ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر

ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به

ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار

ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين

alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ

alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة

alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة

مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

روعععععععععععععة صحيح انا حافظ بدماغي نصهم

بس النص الباقي بعض الاحيان بحتاجه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2011)

مييييييييييييييييرسى يافادى خالص
كنت بحتاج منهم حاجات بس فشلت هههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> روعععععععععععععة صحيح انا حافظ بدماغي نصهم
> 
> بس النص الباقي بعض الاحيان بحتاجه



اى حاجة تحتاجة احنا معاك يا كليمو 


دا انا اخيرا جبتلك حاجة جديدة ليك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مييييييييييييييييرسى يافادى خالص
> كنت بحتاج منهم حاجات بس فشلت هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​



دا المعروف عنك يا بنتى :spor22:

ربنا يباركك انتى كمان ​


----------



## zama (24 يناير 2011)

أسمحلي أقول إن في بعض المفاتيح بيتغير وظيفتها بحسب التطبيق المستخدم معها ..

مثلاً بعض الـ f 1 : 12 اللي هي مفاتيح الـ function تتغير بحسب التطبيق قيد الأستخدام ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> أسمحلي أقول إن في بعض المفاتيح بيتغير وظيفتها بحسب التطبيق المستخدم معها ..
> 
> مثلاً بعض الـ f 1 : 12 اللي هي مفاتيح الـ function تتغير بحسب التطبيق قيد الأستخدام ..
> 
> أشكرك جداً ..



اة طبعا يا زاما بتفرق حسب التطبيق والبروجررم الى بنتسخدمة فية​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور يا باشاااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2011)

*تسلم ايديك ياجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا جدا
شكرا جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

ميرسى لردودكم كلها يا جماعة

ربنا يباركم​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع جدااا
كل الشكر الك


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع رائع جدااا
> كل الشكر الك



تسلملى على مرورك حبيبى​


----------

